# pearl



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Pearl along with a few other girls have died... After a massive cold snap and her getting beat up by Bruce she got ick and it spread to others. I could not seem to get them back on track but it seems the others should be good. I had no pics of the others but here is pearl.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

awwwwww. poor lil' guys. sorry for your troubles/loss. she was quite beautiful. sure she/they will be missed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That is a cute pic of her.


----------

